# Best Trail Bologna ever, and I made it. Now more reason to hunt...



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Guys, I'm PUMPED!!!! I've tinkered with Trail Bologna recipes for a couple of years, but never got one I liked, so I took a little of what I know and like, and made another try last night, and cooked it today and I have to say, I'm quite impressed!!!! I've made the VERY BEST Trail Bologna I've ever had!!!! 

If anyone is interested....

Here's the recipe......

Lean Ground Venison and cheap bulk sausage (mix 2#'s venison to 1# sausage)

Ingredients per pound.....

1/2 TBSP Morton's Quick Cure
1 tsp Ground Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Mustard seeds
1/2 tsp Brown Sugar
1/2 tsp Garlic Powder
1/2 TBSP Liquid Smoke

A hand full of Jalapenos and about 1/2-3/4cup of shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese.

Mix all ingredients in a bowl thoroughly, and let sit in a bag in refrigerator over night, extra mixing each time you open the fridge to get another beer won't hurt any!!!! :noidea:

Next day shape up into about 2" rolls, wrap in foil and poke holes in the foil to allow grease to escape, and cook at 350* for 1 hours on a broiler pan or similar drip pan. Remove from oven, let cool, wrap what is left after you eat half a roll, in wax paper and then foil and refrigerate for your next meal of the day. 

Guys, this is beyond good. We have a local processor that makes this stuff, but in all honesty, mine is WAY BETTER!!!! No patting myself on the back either, because I would've honestly told you it sucked if it did, because most of my attempts up until now have been BAD ones!!!!

Now I have a desire to put MORE VENISON in the freezer!!!!


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

I swear I just saw this post somewhere else!!!!:dontknow:


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

liv2huntt said:


> I swear I just saw this post somewhere else!!!!:dontknow:


No, probably not, it's a one and only original recipe. And it's so darn good, I think I may go get another slice and a cold :set1_draught2: to go with it!!!


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Why the insta cure salt when you are going to refrigerate or eat it right away?

I think it sounds like a great recipe and I would try it without the cure.


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

deja vu


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

SEOBowhntr said:


> No, probably not, it's a one and only original recipe. And it's so darn good, I think I may go get another slice and a cold :set1_draught2: to go with it!!!


I am pretty sure I did!! You trying to tell me I am lying???:angry:


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Hickory Creek Stalker said:


> Why the insta cure salt when you are going to refrigerate or eat it right away?
> 
> I think it sounds like a great recipe and I would try it without the cure.


I don't know in all honesty, I've just seen it in about every recipe I've looked at, I'm not sure if that's where some of the "flavor" comes from or what, it definitely has a peculiar flavor that is part of the defining taste to trail bologna from what I've experienced. I tried a couple recipes of jerky with it and it ruined what I thought may have been a good recipe, because I like my jerky to taste like JERKY, not Trail Bologna.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds good..........are we talking unseasoned ground pork bulk sausage????


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

not sure what trail bologna is...could u post a pic the next time ya make it? could you somehow turn it into hotdogs?


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

phumb said:


> not sure what trail bologna is...could u post a pic the next time ya make it? could you somehow turn it into hotdogs?


I didn't know either.......It is summer sausage.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

phumb said:


> not sure what trail bologna is...could u post a pic the next time ya make it? could you somehow turn it into hotdogs?


With casings, I'm sure you could use it for Hot Dogs also (actually a pretty good idea, now where to get casings??? :confused3: ), Trail Bologna is the same thing as Summer Sausage at least in my area, their more or less the same thing. Most people around here call it "Trail Bologna."


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Lean Ground Venison and cheap bulk sausage (mix 2#'s venison to 1# sausage)

Ingredients per pound.....

1/2 TBSP Morton's Quick Cure
1 tsp Ground Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Mustard seeds
1/2 tsp Brown Sugar
1/2 tsp Garlic Powder
1/2 TBSP Liquid Smoke


with the 2 lbs venison and 1 lb sausage do i need to do in crease the ingredients to 1 1/2 of each and 3 tsp of pepper


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

that'd be my guess.....also, thanks for previous replies!


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> Lean Ground Venison and cheap bulk sausage (mix 2#'s venison to 1# sausage)
> 
> Ingredients per pound.....
> 
> ...


Yes, Mark, you need to increase because the ingredients are PER POUND of mix. I've gotten feedback from 3 critics, and thought I'd update for any of those of you considering this. 2 of the 3 said the same things, "Very, very good, but *LESS GARLIC* next time." I suppose I'm one of those people that likes garlic TOO MUCH, but I do admit a few hours later when I was still having a little garlic taste in my mouth it was probably a little heavy on the garlic, therefore, LESS GARLIC is my only feedback, all 3 taste-testers DID say it was the best they'd had in a long time, and the 3rd never minded the garlic. 

*UPDATE: * *When I mix another batch of this today, I'm going to cut the garlic in HALF, and I'm adding a little more cheese, maybe 1 full cup, and I think I'll dice the jalapenos rather than use full rings, that way when cutting it you don't loose a whole jalapeno to one piece or another. *





OHIOBUCK said:


> Sounds good..........are we talking unseasoned ground pork bulk sausage????


Yes, I'm using unseasoned or lightly seasoned ground bulk sausage. It's seasoned, just not very heavily at all. The stuff that tastes like a pork (beefburger) with pepper if you fry it up.


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

I do a lot of sausage myself. I haven't cooked it that hot or that fast before. Would it also work at my normal 180 to 200 for 4 hours??? I'm headed out this weekend to try to get one or two sausage does and would love to give this recipe a try. Please advise as to cooking time.

Thanks,:shade:


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Nimhates said:


> I do a lot of sausage myself. I haven't cooked it that hot or that fast before. Would it also work at my normal 180 to 200 for 4 hours??? I'm headed out this weekend to try to get one or two sausage does and would love to give this recipe a try. Please advise as to cooking time.
> 
> Thanks,:shade:


Nim,
I've seen several different recipes, and I've tried a BUNCH, but this was just what I've threw together the other day. Most of the ones I tried were an hour or two in the oven. Most of what I've read about making "summer sausage/trail bologna" is that you want the center of the meat to reach 160*, and it sounds like with a 2" roll 1hr at 350 should do it. This is about the same settings I use for meatloaf, and the loaf is much larger than these rolls. But it didn't "OVERCOOK" the meat at all. This one is the BEST I've come up with yet, but like I said, it's probably a little heavy on the garlic for most people liking. My 2 and 4 yr old both liked it, but we use a LOT of garlic in cooking between the wife and I, so they are probably adapted to the taste of garlic, even STRONG garlic. The jalapenos and cheese just give it a little extra flavor, but I think without them it would be a good recipe, I think it's just a little better with them. :noidea:


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds good - I'm going to give it a try next week. 

Thanks


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Man Doug, your making me hungry, again!


----------



## isuhunter (Nov 23, 2008)

*Great recipe!*

Very good recipe! Added some beef too but made it too fatty and looked like it wouldn't turn out but it sure tastes good! What do you guys use for a venison/ground beef/ground pork/pork fat/beef fat ratios?

I used 

1.25 lbs venison
1/2 80% lean beef
1/4 lb beef fat
1/4 lb pork fat

This was too fatty.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

isuhunter said:


> Very good recipe! Added some beef too but made it too fatty and looked like it wouldn't turn out but it sure tastes good! What do you guys use for a venison/ground beef/ground pork/pork fat/beef fat ratios?
> 
> I used
> 
> ...


Jake, 
Just use the lean ground venison with the cheap bulk sausage, it gives it enough fat to hold it together fairly well, and make sure you're cooking it on a drip pan or broiler type pan to allow the grease/fat to drip out. Below is my most updated recipe, and I used nothing but the ingredients seen below. 



> Lean Ground Venison and cheap bulk sausage (mix 2#'s venison to 1# sausage)
> *
> Ingredients per pound.....*
> 
> ...


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Thought maybe a couple of you would appreciate this.....
:set1_cook2:

MMMMMM.....Goood!!!! :hungry:


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

SEOBowhntr said:


> Thought maybe a couple of you would appreciate this.....
> :set1_cook2:
> 
> MMMMMM.....Goood!!!! :hungry:


is that after it has cooked because that looks absolutely disgusting ukey: imo


----------

